# GRAY FOX



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Going to try and post a pic of that big gray I mounted ---Finally finished him today---I told you guys about it last winter he weight 15 lbs 7 oz----here goes


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

try again


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

one more just learning


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

WOW SKIP HE LOOKS FANTASTIC!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on Skip, beautiful Job.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes very good Skip, a lovely job!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful job SB, for a customer or you?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

A-22------sadly a customer gets him tomorrow-----sb


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Lovely gray, skip!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work as always Skip ! That sure was one well fed fox.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks Guys!!!! remember it takes a Great Specimen to make a Great mount and this fox was Super------The customer sure like him---------sb


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> Thanks Guys!!!! remember it takes a Great Specimen to make a Great mount and this fox was Super------The customer sure like him---------sb


Thats true Skip but it also takes a Master to make a Masterclass Mount!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> Thats true Skip but it also takes a Master to make a Masterclass Mount!


 Well said Matt.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll agree with that too ! I've no doubt that you may have received some nice specimens but all the work you've posted has been exceptional.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow what a tank! Great Job Skip, you nailed it. Wait a minute let me get my gun!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I think Skip should set him out by the tree in the front yard watch his buck finish off his rub.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think he ate Kirstie Alley !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful Mount Man!!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

That has got to be the best looking mount of a gray i have ever seen! Awesome!!


----------



## imnohero (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow that is a sweet mount. I have never seen anything so nice. I have to get one like that, it looks so natural.


----------



## Varminthunter123 (Dec 9, 2011)

Beautiful Fox !!!!


----------

